# Building daybed with trundle



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

My wife wants me to build a daybed with a trundle. Are there any plans out there that would make my life easier?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Justins---That is a popular project---plans should not be hard to find or even make up your self--

Post a picture or link to a day bed that you like and someone here can help---

In the mean time----go to Woodworking Talk---link at the bottom of the page----
many of us here at DIY are members over there---nice group---from beginners to absolute masters.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate it.


----------



## RenoStruct (Jan 30, 2012)

Justins1171, I just saw your post. I did an upholstered daybed with a trundle for the little lady about the same time you posted this question. If you're still wanting some insight, I can do a step-by-step.

I posted a slide show on my webpage with more pics of the process:
http://www.renostruct.com/home/gallery/daybed

If you already built this, post pics of your progress!!!


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did finish the bed. Needed to rush to get it ready for company that was visiting, but need to resand and fill some areas a little more.


----------



## reynoldsjay (Apr 20, 2012)

RenoStruct said:


> Justins1171, I just saw your post. I did an upholstered daybed with a trundle for the little lady about the same time you posted this question. If you're still wanting some insight, I can do a step-by-step.
> 
> I posted a slide show on my webpage with more pics of the process:
> http://www.renostruct.com/home/gallery/daybed
> ...


This daybed is GREAT. Is there any chance you could send me those plans? I haven't dabbled with fabric, foam and sorts. This looks like a fun and useful project. Thanks. Please DM or email directly.


----------



## momof3boys (Oct 12, 2012)

*Plans*



Justins1171 said:


> I did finish the bed. Needed to rush to get it ready for company that was visiting, but need to resand and fill some areas a little more.


Do you have the plans for this daybed with trundle? This is exactly what I am looking for.


----------

